# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  El IDAE destina 12 millones de euros a la mejora de la eficiencia energética de las desaladoras

## Jonasino

> El IDAE convoca ayudas por valor de 12 millones de euros destinadas a la adopción de medidas para mejorar la eficiencia energética de las desaladoras mediante la ejecución de proyectos de ahorro y eficiencia energética.
> 
> Las ayudas serán compatibles con otras ya concedidas y se encuentran cofinanciadas con fondos europeos FEDER. La iniciativa responde a las directivas comunitarias sobre ahorro y eficiencia energéticas y se aplica conforme al Plan Nacional de Acción de Eficiencia Energética 2014-2020, que fija un objetivo de ahorro energético de 15,9 millones de tep (toneladas equivalentes de petróleo) en el plazo indicado.





> http://www.idae.es/index.php/relcate...gs/mem.detalle


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...cia-energetica

----------

REEGE (18-ene-2016)

----------

